# what happened to you @ the f.b.h comferance this weekend



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

had a fantastic,intersting day at the fbh conferance on saturday was good to meet few people but what happened to the rest of you as i think the turn out by the public was rather poor


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Way way to fare north for me sadly, i do hope they try to be in a more cental location next time. Went to there first and third ones in birmingham and thats about my limit.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

again, too far for us otherwise would have attended.


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

where was it and how did you know about it? if it was in the north I may have been able to make it


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

I was there!


----------

